# Problemas instalando jdownloader (solucionado)

## kalmath

Estoy teniendo problemas para instalar el jdownloader, he bajado el ebuild de aquí http://www.carrosses.com/~peratu/portage/ y seguido estas instrucciones https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-789468.html

Este es el problema que me da: 

```

# emerge -av JDownloader

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N f  ] net-misc/JDownloader-0.9  0 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-misc/JDownloader-0.9 from unknown repo

 * JDownloader_0.9421_2.zip RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                              [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * CPV:  net-misc/JDownloader-0.9

 * REPO: 

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking JDownloader_0.9421_2.zip to /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/JDownloader-0.9/work

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/JDownloader-0.9/temp/environment: line 2363: cd: /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/JDownloader-0.9/work/JDownloader 0.9421/: No existe el fichero o el directorio

 * ERROR: net-misc/JDownloader-0.9 failed:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_unpack

 *   environment, line 2363:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       cd /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/JDownloader-0.9/work/JDownloader\ 0.9421/ || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-misc/JDownloader-0.9',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-misc/JDownloader-0.9'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/JDownloader-0.9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/JDownloader-0.9/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/JDownloader-0.9/work/JDownloader-0.9'

>>> Failed to emerge net-misc/JDownloader-0.9, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/JDownloader-0.9/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-misc/JDownloader-0.9:

 * ERROR: net-misc/JDownloader-0.9 failed:

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_unpack

 *   environment, line 2363:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       cd /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/JDownloader-0.9/work/JDownloader\ 0.9421/ || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-misc/JDownloader-0.9',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-misc/JDownloader-0.9'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/JDownloader-0.9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/JDownloader-0.9/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/JDownloader-0.9/work/JDownloader-0.9'

```

Last edited by kalmath on Wed Aug 11, 2010 6:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Coghan

Lo mejor y más fácil para instalar JDownloader es usar el jd.sh directamente descargado de su web, es una aplicación java y se te instala en tu home, portage no necesita controlar los cambios de versiones porque la instalación no reparte por el sistema de ficheros. Además el mismo jd.sh lo usas para lanzar la aplicación y te lo mantiene actualizado.

----------

## upszot

hola..

 ya viste esto?? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-787179-highlight-tucan.html

yo al final estoy usando tucan... y la verdad cumple con las expectativas...

saludos

----------

## kalmath

Sí había leido lo de tucan, pero no sé donde me pareció leerlo que no iba muy fino y estaba el desarrollo en punto muerto, de todas maneras voy a probar como dice coghan, y una vez instalado el jdownloader probar el tucan a ver con cual me quedo, gracias.Last edited by kalmath on Wed Aug 11, 2010 6:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kalmath

Al final he seguido estos pasos para instalar el script http://supra-net.org/off-topic/descargar-de-megaupload-rapidshare-etc-sin-esperar/ , la verdad que muy comodo la instalación con el script, gracias.

----------

## pelelademadera

java -jar JDownloader.jar

tambien te abre el programa

----------

